# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Публикация авторских произведений.

## PA3BPAT

Американское музыкальное издательство принимает оригинальные композиции в различных стилях к рассмотрению на предмет возможной публикации. Пожалуйста присылайте короткую биографию (1 стр. ), ноты (по возможности) и запись в архиве по адрессу: heemrec@gmail.com

----------


## Лев

*PA3BPAT*,
 РАЗверзлисьВРАТа ада -
 Принять решение надо.
 Послать иль не послать -
 Нет, не Диму на букву ять.
 Есть в столе мои песни -
 Загляни, не треснешь?   http://www.realmusic.ru/levsha_47/  :Derisive:

----------


## PA3BPAT

*Лев*,
 даже боюсь подумать о сотрудничестве :)

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> даже боюсь подумать о сотрудничестве :)


Но... насколько бесстрашен 1й пост:



> Американское музыкальное издательство принимает оригинальные композиции в различных стилях к рассмотрению на предмет возможной публикации. Пожалуйста присылайте короткую биографию (1 стр. ), ноты (по возможности) и запись в архиве по адрессу: heemrec@gmail.com


:rolleyes: Возможная публикация автору в какую копеечку обойдётся? В понятие композиции что входит? Инструментал(авторский, обработки и т.д.), песенный материал?

----------


## Petavla

Ребята, привет!
А где продолжение?  :Tu: 
Песни всё ещё принимаются? :Yes4: 
(а то уже почти год прошёл...)

----------


## duetalkor

Duet Alkor - Новый Гимн Москвы: http://youtu.be/PNMA7Yvwtmc 

Duet Alkor - ГИМН СВОБОДНОЙ СТРАНЫ/ ANTHEM OF THE FREE COUNTRY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whFc_Cpx_WI 

Duet Alkor Евгений Михайлов - Мы верим в тебя, дорогая Россия!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhI5q2h01s0 

Duet Alkor Евгений Михайлов – «Ветераны, прадеды и деды»:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AjWd...eature=related 

Duet Alkor - Реквием в память о легендарном ХК Локомотив:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDSWEkWS52U 

Duet Alkor - КХЛ: http://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2F...8c651c48c45896

Duet Alkor - "Super tra-lja-lja" ("Супер тра-ля-ля")
http://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2F...c6be9d1670cb74

Duet Alkor – Романтические песни и много чего: http://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2F...861653ec07b03a

----------


## kaprichio

Предлагаются для прослушивания www.yana-kolomietz.my1.ru, изучения и выступления новые авторские детские песни написанные молодыми композиторами. Ты любишь петь, хочешь научиться петь еще лучше и побеждать на конкурсах и фестивалях? Но ты не можешь найти нового, интересного материала, а заказать композиторам и поэтам написание песни для тебя не всегда по карману даже очень любящим тебя родителям? Тогда предлагаем посетить сайт с новыми музыкальными материаломи (плюсовки) и (минусовки) для Ваших детей (9-15 лет) http://yana-kolomietz.my1.ru/blog - сами песни.

----------


## kaprichio

Новое интернет радио для детей и подростков.Старые и новые песни в исполнении современных композиторов и лауреатов музыкальных конкурсов.
Заказ любимых песен из музыкальной базы радио,возможность предлагать песни в собственном исполнении для популяризации детского творчества.
http://yana-kolomietz.my1.ru/index/n...o_ja_radio/0-5

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

Я здесь новичок.
В качестве знакомства - текст новогодней песенки на мой стих )

Дед Мороз Super Star

[ВераНиКа]   Версия для печати 	




муз А Комарова исп Айдар и Рустем Губайдуллины


 1
 Дед Мороз пропал куда-то.
 Ищут все его в лесу.
 Беспокоятся ребята:
 Вот уж ёлки на носу.

 Современней нету деда.
 Несмотря, что стар и сед,
 Он ужасный непоседа.
 Он совсем не домосед.

 И у всех oдин вопрос:
 Где ты, дедушка Мороз?

 2
 Новость я такую слышал 
 (Слово честное! – не вру): 
 В Интернет вчера он вышел, 
 Был в «ВКонтакте точка ру». 

 Подобрать хороший логин 
 Кто-то дедушке помог. 
 Появилась запись в блоге: 
 "Благодарствую, сынок!" 

 С бородою аватар. 
 Подпись снизу: "Super Star". 

 3
 По е-мейлу пишет внучке: 
 "Опоздаю на три дня. 
 Эти дни, что я в отлучке,
 Обходитесь без меня". 

 Так вести себя негоже.
 Новый Год уже в пути. 
 Поспешить ты к детям должен,
 Чтобы вовремя прийти.

 Праздник ближе с каждым днем!
 Дед Мороз, тебя мы ждем!

послушать можно на моей страничке здесь
http://www.chitalnya.ru/work/476670/

как только у меня появится возможность создавать темы,
буду размещать свои новые детские стихи и тексты песен, 
а также готовые песни.

----------


## Юлия Протасова

https://r.mail.yandex.net/url/hBT3QL...deo%2F103.html
ЭТО ссылочка на клип посвященный Бодрову (БРАТ 2) автор исполнитель мой муж Волчанский Владимир Альбертович, клип сделала Евангиель. Оцените пожалуйста работу!!!

----------


## Юлия Протасова

> https://r.mail.yandex.net/url/hBT3QL...deo%2F103.html
> ЭТО ссылочка на клип посвященный Бодрову (БРАТ 2) автор исполнитель мой муж Волчанский Владимир Альбертович, клип сделала Евангиель. Оцените пожалуйста работу!!!


Да и еще конечно забыла супругов Осинцевых Наталью и Игоря, которые сделали минус к данной песне. СПАСИБО.

----------


## медсестра

Здравствуйте я здесь в первый раз и не знаю в какой раздел писать. Ну если вам не сложно помогите пожалуйста мне нужна песня на тему мед сестра или про псих больницу на любую песню честно мозгов вообще не хватает как их переделывают

----------


## Лев

> Здравствуйте я здесь в первый раз и не знаю в какой раздел писать. Ну если вам не сложно помогите пожалуйста мне нужна песня на тему мед сестра или про псих больницу на любую песню честно мозгов вообще не хватает как их переделывают


Вы к поэтам обратитесь в их раздел... 
Набросайте сюжетную линию в прозе.

----------


## MuzaGirl

здравствуйте.здесь можно послушать мои авторские песни, если кому-то интересно http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/8240/works/
автор Вера Сапункова

----------


## Илья Винниченко

Нужна критика!

----------


## Лев

*Илья Винниченко*, 
Вы поёте не в тональности
своего аккомпанимента... 
начиная от 1/2 тона выше и
повышая далее.

----------


## Дмитрий Лычагин

Моя песня про любимого героя )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2uRhd6FwsI&list=UU

А также

https://www.promodj.com/dmitry-lychagin

Буду рад вашим мнениям

----------


## Дмитрий Лычагин

Еще одна моя песня Вашему вниманию.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHCX7...iJY3JJPs-FmSTg

----------


## Лев

*Дмитрий Лычагин!*, 
Рекомендую Вам
создать свою личную тему,
как у меня и у других...

----------


## Дмитрий Лычагин

Лев, у меня почему-то не получается создавать темы, поэтому пишу здесь. Если Вы меня научите и/или перенесете мои сообщения в отдельную тему, буду премного благодарен.

А вот моя новая песня - о главном герое любимого сериала.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZBs7...iJY3JJPs-FmSTg

----------

